# How exactly to introduce



## Sunshine1313 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi there, I have a question about how to introduce my cockatiels. I have what I'm 99% sure to be a female, her name is Crackle. I've had her for a couple months and she's about a year old. Crackle is a great friend for me and since I have to go to school and can't be with her as long as I'd like to be, I thought I'd get a new pal for her and me. I named what I think is a him Baxter. He's very sweet and almost completely tame. (He whistles and is bigger then Crackle even though he's only 3 months old, so thats why I think it's a he.) Anyways, after making sure he was healthy by quarantining him I put his cage about a foot away from Crackle's cage, so they could get used to each other. It's been almost a week of Baxter whistling to Crackle and her making sounds back. I'm not really sure how to have them meet,and I don't want anyone getting hurt. Any advice as to get their friendship started? Thanks in advance!(Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, but training and bonding were the only subjects closest o my question.)


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

What I did in introducing my cockatiel to my budgies was to let her out of her cage while they were in theirs. She went over and started exploring the outside of their cage, and they looked each over, close up, through the bars. Then I did the reverse. Everyone seemed interested and not aggressive, so I started letting them out together. The cockatiel went right into the budgie's cage and tried out all their food and toys.
Just an idea for you.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Cockatiels are pretty peaceful...not generally inclined to attack and hurt each other. I would just put their cages side by side, and let them come out and meet each other.  I've never had an issue when introducing a new flock member and just letting them work it out. What you do NOT want to do is stick a new tiel into another tiel's established territory (cage) without letting them interact on neutral ground first and get used to each other -- UNLESS the cage is really large, in which case it could work out. But it's just going to depend on the birds. Keep an eye on them and react accordingly.


----------



## Izzy_Meadows (Jun 6, 2013)

One thing I like to do before actually physically introducing is to take one cage out at a time and completely wash everything then change up the inside. Their smell is out, the inside is different. It helped a very territorial rescue I have loosen up. When I actually introduced them everyone got millet to make it a positive experience. It took a while but eventually they settled into flock life and introducing my newest rescue was super easy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine1313 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you for your replies and advice, they have meetings everyday on a play gym and seem to be getting along nicely. There is no aggression, just little warnings from Crackle when Baxter gets to close to her. I let him climb on her cage and vice versa. They are getting more fond of each other and sit together on the perches of the play gym. Thank you again! Merry Christmas! (A little late but oh well) And Happy New Year!


----------

